

Scientists devise software that can interpret attractiveness - pius
http://www.physorg.com/news126532371.html

======
pius
Very cool, but I'd be interested to read the actual paper. The way their
methodology was described, it seems like it'd be vulnerable to overfitting.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overfitting>

